# Samyang 24 ts



## gbillett (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news recently on this lens? The Canon 24mm ts though undeniably good is more than my budget.

Thanks


----------



## gbillett (Jun 16, 2012)

So nobody has an update. Other Samyang primes draw positive reports so hoping this will be equally good and not be priced too highly. I'll contact Samyang to see if they will provide a timeline.

Thanks


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 17, 2012)

Recent samyangs have been excellent in terms of construction and value, I can;t help but feel that they are a very small company to combat such a complex R&D project, not that high performing 35 and 24mm f1.4's are by any means easy (although Samyang are on a par with the Canons and Nikons despite the differing company scales)

I had the mk1 24mm and sold it as I went from 35mm film to APS-C digital and wasn't using the TS-E so much (I used it for increased DOF tilt) in hindsight I should have hung onto it for the de-rigeur decreased DOF tilt but hey ho...

It really depends on what you are going to use it for.

I've decided that I'll rent rather than buy for the 1 in 250 jobs for which I require one in the future. I have a lensbaby so can do some of the 'wrong' ts-e effects up to a point.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 17, 2012)

The 35mm Samyang is excellent (on my 7D and EOS 3), by most accounts it beats the Canon 35L for a fraction of the price. I haven't got the 24 1.4 yet, it doesn't look as good as the canon 24L, but still, it's cheaper (by a smaller margin than the 35 though).

The 24tse would be nice, I don't think it (or anything else, for that matter) could come up to the level of the TSE24L, but even if the Samyang comes in at less than $1k it'll get a good following.

As to when it will appear, Samyang's facebook said 'mid this year'. Well, 'mid this year' it is, probably at least announced before august, it should be available by the end of the year (frankly, i'd rather trust samyang than canon to give accurate dates for new lenses, given past performance)


----------



## Chewngum (Jun 17, 2012)

Samyang lenses kick butt and are some of the best bang for buck lenses on the market. No significant electronics which is a downer but hey, they can't really be beaten for the price. I'd imagine this may even get a higher relative uptake by users since TS lenses are MF anyway. Unlike trying to MF the F1.4 primes of theirs with the crappy focussing screens on current DSLRS, tripod mounted TS lenses with the benefit of 10x live view would produce some killer photos. It may just be my entry into the TS realm, though i also have my eye on Canons 90mm TS for some fun portrait focusing techniques.


----------



## koolman (Jun 17, 2012)

As far as I know - the new Samyang 24mm 1.4 for canon is NOT a TS lens.

I own the Samyang 14mm - as a wide angle on my t2i. The MF does not bother me at this FL.

I also own the Samyang 85mm 1.4. You need to really know what you are doing to extract the best from this lens. It is MF, and you need to adjust the exposure and WB carefully. When used properly it gives awesome results.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-22JvMrALv9Q/T9ZIse3_AHI/AAAAAAAACuU/inu92X3DRrw/s1600/YitzchokElchonon1.JPG


----------



## YoukY63 (Jun 20, 2012)

koolman said:


> As far as I know - the new Samyang 24mm 1.4 for canon is NOT a TS lens.


You are right. But the rumors (coming from Samyang themself) says that there next lens to be announced this year (probably during Photokina) is going to be a TS lens.
As far as I know no focal length as been announced yet, even if some people here are talking about 24mm. That would be great and sounds very logical, but let's wait a few more months until the official announcement and especially until the first reviews.


----------

